
Interactive maps with Bokeh - uptown
https://automating-gis-processes.github.io/2016/Lesson5-interactive-map-bokeh.html
======
flavio81
This is awesome. I used Bokeh last year to produce some typical plots (curves)
and it was so, so easy to use; a total pleasure to use.

